# Jon Boat Tweaks needed



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm re-fiberglassing and re-designing my 14' lee boat to be a stick steer.
I also thinking of glassing in 1" pvc pipe along both upper sides for cable and wiring, to keep it
clean looking and out of the way.
I've cut the side console livewell box out and plan to make and fiberglass a oblong livewell box in it's place.
I'm thinking of adding an additional drain plug at transom, and use it for water-in to the livewell box.
Thinking of placing it about 4" off center, But I'm not sure if I should go further over? Thinking maybe the exhaust discharge may be picked up and kill the live bait? Thought about putting the pick-up on the bottom of the boat, but not too keen on that because of forced pressure while running. 
I've thought about running the pvc under the floor for the livewell, and thought splitting a 2" pipe in half, using them for the wiring and steering cable instead of a whole round pipe.
Lots of different ideas and nothing really set in concrete as to which way would work best.
So, if you have a "fiberglass" stick steering boat, please post pictures of how you've got it laid out.
Or if you know or seen any tricks, tweaks or ideas, please post. Thanks
I'm doing other things like extending the top deck piece to add storage. I'm using coosa board and removing all wood.
Mods, if this is in wrong category, please relocate.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I just came across your post, sorry this is probably too late for you ! Years ago I converted a regular side console into a stick steer. I think your plans on using the pvc is spot on ! I also made a livewell box and in my case , it was a mistake. Eventually , I ended up converting a Igloo ice chest into a livewell using a small bilge pump as the aerator. For me it was a lot better outcome.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, I'm still working on it. At least it's on the back burner right now. Too hot, but when it cools up a bit, I'll finish it.
I had another idea to put the live well in the center, and just behind the front seat. But ??? 

* I've got everything cut out, floor, transom, bench seats, front piece, and have all the coosa cut for replacement. Haven't pre-cut the fiberglass mat yet.


----------

